# They're Here



## tidalterror (Jun 18, 2003)

This is my first post. I just wanted to say hi and pass on a little info. I just read on the St. Mary's county Gov't website. 

The first croakers have been caught in the PLO area. They have been caught as far up river as bushwood.

Though I would pass on the good news.

I may get out this weekend to see if they have made it up as far as the Route 301 Bridge (Harry Nice).


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

*welcome*

to the boards and thanks for the report:fishing: 

Now keep in mind new guy buys first round:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

bivalvebill said:


> to the boards and thanks for the report:fishing:
> 
> Now keep in mind new guy buys first round:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


 I have very fond memories of fishing from Quades Store at Bushwood Wharf . Mrs. Quade still makes the best crabcake I ever had . She has to be nearing 90 and still gets up early to make breakfast , sell bait and rent boats . That place has alot of history . Good fishing too . The Cobb Point Bar Light at the mouth of the Wicomico has a classic drop-off and I've caught many a striped one jigging there .


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

tidalterror said:


> This is my first post. I just wanted to say hi and pass on a little info. I just read on the St. Mary's county Gov't website.
> 
> The first croakers have been caught in the PLO area. They have been caught as far up river as bushwood.
> 
> Though I would pass on the good news.


Now that's the way to introduce yourself... with a fish report.  

Welcome!
.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

BubbaBlue said:


> Now that's the way to introduce yourself... with a fish report.
> 
> Welcome!
> .


That may be a first if not he is in rare company!! Thanks for the report and welcome to the board. 

You'll find we are an eazy goin' bunch of folks. Feed us enough beer and food and we will tell ya anything ya want .... kinda like a few women I used to know  

tight lines !! :fishing: :fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*welcome*

welcome to the family.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

tidalterror said:


> This is my first post. I just wanted to say hi and pass on a little info. I just read on the St. Mary's county Gov't website.
> 
> The first croakers have been caught in the PLO area. They have been caught as far up river as bushwood.
> 
> ...


Welcome TidalT!


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

That's great news. Now only if the big big blues show up in numbers at OC/AI. Should be fun live lining a 10" croaker for one.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I used to live in LaPlata. When the croaker are in, 301 bridge is a great spot. Good luck and thanks for report.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

HuskyMD said:


> I used to live in LaPlata. When the croaker are in, 301 bridge is a great spot. Good luck and thanks for report.


Do they still charge you to fish that beach by the store down there?


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

What about solomons MD?, I dont think theyre 
quite that far up to there yet, but just asking


----------



## Wheresbrent (Mar 1, 2007)

Welcome to the board!! Thanks for the report also :beer:


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

*Welcome New Member.*

Just Read The Report. A Young Couple On April.12 Caught 9 Hardhards From The Pier(plo). The Weather Coming Up Is Post To Be Great As Well Too. I'll Go Next Week And Give An Report. Welcome Again !


----------



## tidalterror (Jun 18, 2003)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the big hey how are ya. I do most of my fishing around the 301 bridge area. As one of you posted this is one hot area when the fish put on the feed bag. I'm hoping the big blues make a return this year, it has been to long since we have had a run of big boys. You never know what may show up in this area. I can remember in the mid 1990's catching my biggest flouder right in front of the power plant. The fish was 18 1/2 in. and took a bucktail jig tipped with a spot fillet. My best days at the 301 bridge are when I am using cut perch or spot along with the bucktail and moving the bait along the bottom slowly. This technique will catch pretty much anything in the area including the big croaks (up to 22in.). Here's to you all and let the games begin. Just to let you know I visit the PLO area about 2-3 times a year. It is just so relaxing to set up on the causeway and sit back and wait for major pullage.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

^Don't get too comfy on the causeway. There's critters under the rocks that will sneak up and scare the living daylight out of you.


----------



## tidalterror (Jun 18, 2003)

*Rock Rats*

 I HATE THEM SUCKERS. I've been spooked a couple times by them.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I always crossed into VA and turned right immediately. You can park under the bridge and fish right there by the bridge - shoreline sand.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Causeway pets.
 

Couple of years ago I was by myself set up on the PLO causeway overnight and there wasn't much pullage. I was dosing and felt something bump my leg and I woke up. Yup, one of our causeway pets.  Scared the crap outta me at first but then I noticed I was about ready to lose a rod. Had a blue on that had just about spooled me cuz I had loosened the drag too much.  

Well, I owed the furry critter one so I gave it some bread from a sub I had. He ended up hanging around and keeping me company the rest of the night. I even named him but I can't remember what it was. 

So, the moral of the story is... sometimes on a slow night by yourself, even a rat can be your friend.   
.


----------



## archer393 (Jul 28, 2004)

my family and i were fishing the causeway a couple years ago and i was sitting on the rocks when a stupid ass raccoon stuck his head out between my legs !!! scared the living crap outa me


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

BubbaBlue said:


> Well, I owed the furry critter one so I gave it some bread from a sub I had. He ended up hanging around and keeping me company the rest of the night. I even named him but I can't remember what it was.


I thought his name was HuskyMD...


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

SeaSalt said:


> I thought his name was HuskyMD...


Absolutley hilarious...


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

SeaSalt said:


> I thought his name was HuskyMD...


Nah, it was better lookin' than HuskyMD.  
Besides that, even though it was there I was still catching fish.   
.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> I thought his name was HuskyMD...


Come on now ... even my daughter knows the difference between a raccoon and a skunk


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)




----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

We'll see who is a skunk come opening day...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

As you can see TidalTerror we have a lot of fun on here


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Welcome To The Board*



SeaSalt said:


>


NICE REPORT TOO! NOW SEASALT THATS TOO FUNNY! I LOVE HIS MOVES THERE.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

BiValveBill is the one with the skunk picture every time he posts...


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

HuskyMD said:


> BiValveBill is the one with the skunk picture every time he posts...


Yes it is an Illness that one day I will shake, but until I catch another fish the pic stays as a reminder of that horrible day.:fishing: :fishing: :fishing:


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I know how it feels. I was even happy to catch doggies to shake it off. Well, the first one or two anyway...


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

HuskyMD said:


> We'll see who is a skunk come opening day...


I'll bring my camera.


----------

